# Silicone Sealant For Sealing Storm Collar On Class A Chimney - This Work??  Suggestions??



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 7, 2011)

I bought my class A chimney today.  Also picked up this Hi-Temp Silicone Sealant.  Rated -75F-500F.  Seems like this should work to seal the storm collar that is located just above the roof flashing cone.  No?  Rated to 500F high enough rated?  Suggestions??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gyprat (Nov 7, 2011)

We just installed ours today and used regular silicone sealant. The Class A pipe outside temperature was at around 130 Degrees F at high fire.


----------



## pen (Nov 7, 2011)

That'll work just fine.

pen


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 7, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> That'll work just fine.
> 
> pen



Thanks again BeGreen.  After reading another post about the chimney pipe being about 130F, this is probably a little overkill.  Though it will work.  This will be my first class A chimney, so not really sure what to expect exactly.  Masonry chimneys just don't get hot on the outside.  Wasn't sure about the metal, even with the insulation.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 7, 2011)

Without starting another nearly identical thread, I noticed on my top plate in my liner kit the pipe section coming through the top plate is definitely not weathertight. Can I use silicone on that? It would basically be touching the liner directly.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 7, 2011)

OhioBurnerÂ© said:
			
		

> Without starting another nearly identical thread, I noticed on my top plate in my liner kit the pipe section coming through the top plate is definitely not weathertight. Can I use silicone on that? It would basically be touching the liner directly.



I'm not sure.  A product or method must exist to deal with this area.  I'm sure someone with experience will give suggestions and probably ask some questions too.


----------



## pen (Nov 7, 2011)

OhioBurnerÂ© said:
			
		

> Without starting another nearly identical thread, I noticed on my top plate in my liner kit the pipe section coming through the top plate is definitely not weathertight. Can I use silicone on that? It would basically be touching the liner directly.



A new thread would be best.  Especially if a picture is involved.  Sounds like you have the wrong or a missing rain collar?  Or the liner sticks up too far?  

pen


----------



## ernie (Nov 8, 2011)

We use a 2" aluminum foil tape with a caulk on the back, it's called various names, putty tape or hard cast tape. It outlasts silicone by a long shot. The foil protects the caulk from ultra violet rays and deterioration. We sell it for .55 cents a foot.
Ernie


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 8, 2011)

ernie said:
			
		

> We use a 2" aluminum foil tape with a caulk on the back, it's called various names, putty tape or hard cast tape. It outlasts silicone by a long shot. The foil protects the caulk from ultra violet rays and deterioration. We sell it for .55 cents a foot.
> Ernie



Very interesting ernie.  Can you provide a brand name or suggest where to get this in Wisconsin?


----------



## ernie (Nov 8, 2011)

You can buy it online at www.hechlers.com in the online store. Look under gasket kits and maintaince items. Otherwise you might check with a heating and cooling supply house. You need to make sure it is the foil with the caulk on the back and not just plain foil tape. This stuff is amazing, once applied it does not come off. I have some on my stainless steel chase top that has been there since 1987 and still is holding.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 8, 2011)

ernie said:
			
		

> You can buy it online at www.hechlers.com in the online store. Look under gasket kits and maintaince items. Otherwise you might check with a heating and cooling supply house. You need to make sure it is the foil with the caulk on the back and not just plain foil tape. This stuff is amazing, once applied it does not come off. I have some on my stainless steel chase top that has been there since 1987 and still is holding.



Ermie, thanks again.  I'm going to put in an order.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 8, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> OhioBurnerÂ© said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No liner in it yet, its just the top plate itself. They are basically just crimped together, probably would be fine but if I could seal it I would. Where the actual seam is you can see a spec of daylight through it even. This is what it is:
http://www.chimneylinerdepot.com/store/catalog/terra-cotta-topplate.jpg
Where the round stub pipe mates with the flat plate.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 8, 2011)

General information.  Regular silicone caulk is rated at 400  Â°F , or at least every brand I have checked is.


----------



## pen (Nov 8, 2011)

Doesn't the cap have a rain shield that goes on the bottom which will cover this gap?

pen


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 8, 2011)

The liner feeds up through it (there is a strap on the inside to secure it), then the raincap above, but thats it.
http://www.chimneylinerdepot.com/store/catalog/newcapcut.jpg


----------

